# Puppy feeding/potty scedule



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a little confused with Jersey's feeding schedule. He is three months, 5 pounds, and we feed him Science diet puppy small bites. The package says he needs 1 cup, three times a day. When I feed him each time he only eats maybe 1/3 of a cup, and I do take the food away after 15 minutes. Should I maybe cut it down to just twice a day or is this abnormal for a puppy?

Also, he goes to the bathroom at random times. Sometimes he doesn't go until an hour after he eats, other times he doesn't go at all. His stools are totally normal. Is this just him or is there something wrong?


Liz


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

How much food a dog needs veries a lot, unless he gets very thin I wouldn't worry. Until he hits six months at least keep with three feedings, even if he just eats a little he needs the option. 

Puppies have to go a lot, it should get better at about five six ish months. Get into a schedule of taking him out ever hour, no matter what he does inbetween other then sleeping time of course. =) If he won't go after waking up, crate him again and try again a little later. After food, take him out every half hour until he goes.

Please read the review at the bottom if this about Science diet, it's not a good food, please think about switching him. : http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=138&cat=all 

This is the food I feed for contrast : http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1287&cat=8

And other 'six star'(the best ingrediants wise) foods : http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> How much food a dog needs veries a lot, unless he gets very thin I wouldn't worry. Until he hits six months at least keep with three feedings, even if he just eats a little he needs the option.
> 
> Puppies have to go a lot, it should get better at about five six ish months. Get into a schedule of taking him out ever hour, no matter what he does inbetween other then sleeping time of course. =) If he won't go after waking up, crate him again and try again a little later. After food, take him out every half hour until he goes.
> 
> ...



Looking at the ingredients for the Science Diet food, it seems like there are a lot of fillers, which aren't good. The links should be very helpful to you (^).
We also feed Cocoa Taste of the Wild but we give him the Bison and Venison formula.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Alyssa, I forgot that.  I switch between all the formulas, no need to stick to one. A good link on why switching food every bag or two is good for the dog : http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-often-should-i-change-foods.html


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks! That's very helpful. I'll definitely consider switching him. Someone recommended Science Diet to me. I had no idea it was so bad, I guess I should have taken the time to read the ingredients. If I switch him, will it make his stools all messed up or can I mix the new food with the old food in the beginning to make the transition easier? 

Thanks again for the advice on potty training.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what ever you feel is best, i just thend to switch over with out mixing. but if you would feel happier mixing for a couple of days, then do that.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Because of his age, I'd switch slowly. Thanks for switching! 

Most people say do a eighth cup new, then a forth, then a third, then a half ect. It should if done right take a little over a week or so, and he won't get much or any stomach upset. Once he's on the food you can switch cold turkey between it's types, most just change proteins.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Great! Thanks. I told my mom and she was ok with the switch. We'll get right on it.


----------

